# Java 1.4 => Java 1.5



## Christian Fein (20. Februar 2004)

```
ArrayList strings = new ArrayList();
strings.add("eins");
strings.add("zwei");
Iterator itter = strings.iterator();
while(itter.hasNext()) {
    Object o = itter.next();
    if(o instanceof String)  {
      String string = (String) o;
      System.out.println(string);
    }
}
```

Kann in Java 1.5 mit der selben Typsicherheit (instanceof) 
folgendermassen umgeschrieben werden.


```
ArrayList<String> strings = new ArrayList<String>();
strings.add("eins");
strings.add("zwei");
for(String string: strings) {
    System.out.println(string.toUpperCase());
}
```

Damit diese Features freigeschalten werden müssen dem javac 1.5 vollgendes
Argument übergeben werden:

-source 1.5 
oder war es 
--source 1.5?

naja k.a, vergessen, einfach ausprobieren.

Tolle Sache diese Generics finde ich


----------

